# Fall Grapes..... What are you making?



## sdelli (Aug 28, 2014)

Almost that time of year! What have you ordered or going to oder this fall? I will start.

All from Chalk Hill Region:

600 lbs. Cabernet
400 lbs. Merlot
300 lbs. Zin
100 lbs. Petite Verdot


Sam


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, Sam. That's a ton of wine. 

i'm doing a mere 144 lbs of Lodi Old Vine Zin.


----------



## sdelli (Aug 28, 2014)

Ya.... Won't be as much fun but I am going to make only fall wine this year......


Sam


----------



## JohnT (Aug 29, 2014)

My plan is to do a petit sarah, a merlot, a Riesling, and a barrel aged zinfandel.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2014)

Sam, looks like you are planning on about 100 gallons or so. Do you plan to blend any of that? Nice selection.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 29, 2014)

I just spent nearly $1k on upgrades to my fermentation setup as well as getting supplies so I might sit out grapes this fall. However, I am seriously considering getting some white wine juice shipped in when it comes available this season.


----------



## geek (Aug 29, 2014)

Still trying to decide but won't be much.
My friend wants me to make 15 gal batch for him and wants my recommendation on which varietal....it would need to be an early or do drinker.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 30, 2014)

Grenache and Syrah juice buckets augmented by 50 lbs of frozen merlot must. All cofermented.


----------



## sdelli (Aug 31, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Sam, looks like you are planning on about 100 gallons or so. Do you plan to blend any of that? Nice selection.



I only make the Petite Verdot to have on hand for future blending.... I am thinking of playing with the three of them and see how a blend might taste. I usually do not blend until the wine is ready for bottle so that is quite a bit in the future... Think I am going to use mostly BM4X4 yeast. Might break apart all that Cab and do some of it in ICV-GRE and maybe the Zin as well....


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 31, 2014)

*324 lbs Cabernet Sauvignon
216 lbs Merlot
216 lbs Old Vine Zinfandel
108 lbs Syrah

864 lbs Total*

This will all be blended into multiple wines with varying ratios of each.

Grapes are from a small family owned vineyard in the Lodi AVA and I order straight from the owner. No middleman, no middleman markup!


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 31, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> *324 lbs Cabernet Sauvignon
> 216 lbs Merlot
> 216 lbs Old Vine Zinfandel
> 108 lbs Syrah
> ...



Can you share the vineyard? I have had a heck of a time finding grapes in the madison area. Lots in Chicago and hard for me to get down there. If I can get shipped directly from the vineyard that would be awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 31, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> *324 lbs Cabernet Sauvignon
> 216 lbs Merlot
> 216 lbs Old Vine Zinfandel
> 108 lbs Syrah
> ...



Mike,

Do you know when they are harvesting? Do they ship direct to you?


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Sep 1, 2014)

I have ordered:

36 lbs Petite Verdot
36 lbs Malbec
36 lbs Cab France
36 lbs Merlot
144 lbs Cab Sauv
2 pails merlot
2 pails cab sauv

Any yeast recommendations would be appreciated. Thinking of using ICV-D254 because I have it available, but I would welcome the opinions of those more experienced with making wine from grapes. Yes, I am planning on cooking up a Bordeaux blend.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 1, 2014)

terroirdejeroir said:


> I have ordered:
> 
> 36 lbs Petite Verdot
> 36 lbs Malbec
> ...



RC212 is a favorite, as is BM4X4. I like D254 too. 

I've read D80 is complimentary in blends with 254. So you could consider using D80 on some and D254 on others.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you know when they are harvesting? Do they ship direct to you?




I get a Brix email update weekly from the vineyard owner. He sends readings for all varietals. The reds are now at 20-23 Brix and they are saying that we should have grapes delivered around September 20th so I would imagine they will pick a few days before that.

They do not ship direct to me. All of the grapes are pre sold to a couple of large wine making clubs in Colorado (where the owner lives part time) These clubs have been working with him for decades. I met one of the club members several years ago in ABQ and he was kind enough to let me piggy back on his order. He has now gone commercial so now we work together to get the grapes back to NM from Colorado Springs (one of the truck stops) One year he picks them up and I meet him in Santa fe. The next I make the pick up and he meets me for the exchange.

I am bottling my 2012's now from this Vineyard and my first two carboys which are predominantly Cab Sauvignon blends were amazing. Can't wait for them to get a little dust on the bottle!


----------



## firemanthornman (Sep 1, 2014)

I just pressed a ton of Amador Zin planted in 1915. Also doing a half ton of Alexander Valley Cab and Merlot.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 1, 2014)

firemanthornman said:


> I just pressed a ton of Amador Zin planted in 1915. Also doing a half ton of Alexander Valley Cab and Merlot.




How were the numbers on the Zin?


----------



## firemanthornman (Sep 2, 2014)

The brix was 27 and ph 3.52. I watered back with acidulated water to 25. I used BRL97 yeast for the first time with nice results. Nice nose and good taste.


----------



## UBB (Sep 2, 2014)

First year with a decent harvest so I'm guessing approx 200-300 lbs each of:

LaCrescent & Marquette


----------



## syncnite (Sep 5, 2014)

Picking up 600 pounds of Pinot Noir in Santa Rosa when it's harvested in 2 or 3 days. Keeping my ears open for some high quality Zin fruit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

